# Obama: Use 'algae' as substitute for oil



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

President Obama admitted today that he does not have a "silver bullet" solution for skyrocketing gas prices, but he proposed alternative energy sources such as "a plant-like substance, algae" as a way of cutting dependence on oil by 17 percent.
"We're making new investments in the development of gasoline, diesel, and jet fuel that's actually made from a plant-like substance, algae -- you've got a bunch of algae out here," Obama said at the University of Miami today. "If we can figure out how to make energy out of that, we'll be doing alright. Believe it or not, we could replace up to 17 percent of the oil we import for transportation with this fuel that we can grow right here in America." 
The Department of Energy (DOE) currently spends about $85 million on 30 research projects "to develop algal biofuels," according to the White House, which announced that Obama is committing another $14 million to the idea.

http://campaign2012.washingtonexami...dential/obama-use-algae-substitute-oil/391536


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I think it's now official that this man has lost his mind.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How about we substitute a real president, in place of this jerk-off.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Algae?
> 
> Now we knew he was full of bullshit... but algae?
> 
> Swampass is more like it.


That's it! You came up with the solution, let's just make cars that run on bullshit. There's enough of that coming out of the politicians that we'll have a fuel surplus for generations.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

How about attaching some kind of battery source to this guys mouth , that should create enough energy for a decade.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

why not "pig shit" ?

it worked in Mad Max, right ?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

They've been smoking something green, and its not algae

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> why not "pig shit" ?
> 
> it worked in Mad Max, right ?


Master Blaster runs bartertown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Dumbass!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

He'll go down in history as being the "pond scum president".


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'll be on board..as soon as this thing runs on algae... http://jalopnik.com/5131380/obamas-new-cadillac-limo-officially-unveiled


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algae_fuel


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't care what they use as long as I am no longer worrying about gas and heating oil going over $5 bucks a gallon and beyond. They have have been talking about this kind of crap for decades. Time to shit or get off the pot.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Drill....period.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

We would indeed be better if we substitute Obama for Algae.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

*BRILLIANT!!!!!*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Leave it the O to focus solely on the lowest forms of life.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What ca we use as a substitute for Obama? Now there's a question on my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

DRILL BABY DRILL!










And to all my democrat friends:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim, That Palin was obviously created by a man. She doesn't even match...lol and the other quote is on my favorite coffee mug: 









http://www.despair.com/idiocy.html


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I say dig as well. Valued fuels have been discovered in such things as fossilized plants, insects, etc. Even prehistoric mammals that have been found offer us some clarity at times like these:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

JamnJim18 said:


> DRILL BABY DRILL!


I think the "jackhammer" would be appropriately applied here

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> "Fish, and _plankton_, and sea greens, and protein from the sea. It's all here."


Sandman, Me thinks someone watched too much Logan's Run as a child.


----------

